# Hds uhgggg!



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Well this is a rant/ask for help,
I have a 2011 Lund impact, for some reason my hds5 will get interference while engaging the throttle. The screen on fish finder will get more fuzzy the faster i go and decrease the slower I go. It will also sometimes stay fuzzy as I'm stopped with engine off. It will also get interference when I'm around other boats which I understand I'm probably getting feedback from other boats. But I can be the only boat on the water and still get this interference. I can't even read anything on the screen cause it is so clouded up.

Well since I bought it brand new I called the dealer to find out if possibly anyone else is having similar problems, they said no.... So I asked them if I can bring it in to have someone look at it. I really didn't want to mess with it myself if it is a warranty problem or what not. So my salesman says to bring it in Or I could call lowrance myself. I didn't want to call myself since I didn't hook up the finder and have no clue if they start firing off questions about how it was installed. So I brought it in on the 23rd of feb hoping maybe they can figure out why it is doing this. Have not heard from dealer since so I called today to ask them what's going on with my boat. The guy tells me it's done and I ask him if they fixed the problem... He says no we couldn't make it do what you say it does so we didn't do anything. I was like ooookkk I guess I will pick it up then. Kinda pissed they could not call me and tell me it was done or need more time with it. Seems like they didn't even care to diagnose the problem who knows.

The guy says the motor will not interfere with the finder cause I have a 2 stroke. The transducer is installed correctly from what I read. I don't know what to do if anyone can help I guess I have to figure this out myself

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a classic case of onboard interference. Take the time to see where they hokked up the power supply. Also look at how they routed the transducer cable.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yep, Shortdrift has it right RF Interference. A couple of electronics gurus at another site put some good info on a thread over there and it helped me clear up my screen pretty good. It seems the better they make the units, the more susseptible we are to interference.
Read this it should help, it explains alot and give you some ideas to help clear it up. I'm crappiemax over there. PM me if you need too.
http://www.crappie.com/crappie/fishing-electronics-trolling-motors/196928-rf-interference.html


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> Yep, Shortdrift has it right RF Interference. A couple of electronics gurus at another site put some good info on a thread over there and it helped me clear up my screen pretty good. It seems the better they make the units, the more susseptible we are to interference.
> Read this it should help, it explains alot and give you some ideas to help clear it up. I'm crappiemax over there. PM me if you need too.
> http://www.crappie.com/crappie/fishing-electronics-trolling-motors/196928-rf-interference.html


thanks I will have to take a look, I know its not the TM cause it does it when the TM is unplugged


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Interference can come from a number of sources, the TM is just 1 of them. I used most of the suggestions in the thread and it seemed to help quite a bit.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

One thing that's frustrating is it doesn't do it on land 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Like Shortdrift said, it probably outboard interference. The fix may be as simple as running a ground wire from your OB to the battery.
I added the RF chokes and twisted my supply lines, if you read the thread it should help make sense to you.
Now that I have most of the buggers worked out of it, I like the unit(s)


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Wiring the power direct to the battery often clears up these problems in electronics.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

i had some of these problems in the past. The RF chokes help, wiring the depth finder directly to battery is another fix. you probalby won't see it on land as the tranducer is designed to work in water not thru air. good luck.


----------

